# I love Jordie



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

I am house sitting as you know......and I don't have Jordie with me, which is a good thing due to the stupid FLEAS. I am NOT happy about that at all. 
Well anyways My friend dropped me off so that I could play with her for a couple of hours. 
WE ddn't end up playing. We ended up cuddling. I Sit on my (or rather Jordies) recliner sideways and she jumps up next too me. Then she crawls on top of me. And rubs her face on my face licks me and just loves on me.
Well anyways This cat never ceases to amaze me. After my two cats died. I became a dog person ( never h ated or disliked cats in any way shape or form).
But recently I decided I wanted another cat. Then Jordie comes into my life. She turns everything upside down for how cats are supposed to be, standoffish moody and independent. 
Which is a WONDERFUL thing for me.
Of course I had to convince her that I was not going to hurt her and that I just wanted to love her.
Well anyways today she came running to the door. She always does but it always makes me feel special and loved by her that she does that . She ate her tuna and then watched me clean out her cat box and feed everyone, including her of course.
Then I sat down and the ritual began lol. She never ceases to amaze me with h ow much love she has to give.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So sweet for you and Jordie.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jordie said:


> She ate her tuna


She's eating human tuna on a regular basis?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey Erin! I just read your post and there was one thing I caught, and its a pretty important one! You mentioned Tuna! Even if its human tuna...its not healthy for cats, an occasional treat (a little piece!) Is ok.
Get Jordie some Friskies Pate cat food or Sheba original Pate food, much healthier for her, the wet canned is good for her, it will help her get more water into her! At her senior age that's very important for kidney and liver health!
I know you're going to be taking her to a vet this week, have him/her take a look at her front feet, just to make sure there's no problems since her owners (?) had her de-clawed...she very well may need her back claws trimmed, see if vet will do that for you!
AND YES! There's nothing like being Greeted by a Kitty that's Happy to see You!! 
Sharon


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

oh man I didn't know cats shouldn't eat tuna. All my cats have. Well Jordie eats it in excess, which will stop. And I will get her canned food.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jordie said:


> oh man I didn't know cats shouldn't eat tuna. All my cats have. Well Jordie eats it in excess, which will stop. And I will get her canned food.


Erin,
That's why we're all here on the forum!
To learn and share what we know!
And I'll tell you what, I've already learned a TON of things here, and I even read a lot!
Being here and reading about the wet/canned food being so much better for cats, convinced me to give it a try and now wet/canned is in their diet to stay!
They still get a little dry, but I also upgraded that to a better one, so I don't feel so bad!
Heck, I even read the ingredients on the dog food...and That got changed to!

If Jordie is a "Tuna Addict!" You may have some convincing to do, To get her to eat Normal food!
We'll cross that bridge a little later! You might have an easy transition with Jordie!
Sharon


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

I hope so. LOL She's been pretty easy up till now. She's pretty easy going. I have changed her f ood once.....a vet told me to put her on IAMS. So I did. Now wet cat food huh? I'll give it a try. I'm sure she'll like it. She doesn't seem too picky


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jordie said:


> I hope so. LOL She's been pretty easy up till now. She's pretty easy going. I have changed her f ood once.....a vet told me to put her on IAMS. So I did. Now wet cat food huh? I'll give it a try. I'm sure she'll like it. She doesn't seem too picky


Quick question? Is the IAMS Dry?


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes this was befor I knew that canned was good for them.
I will shortly be getting her canned. Does Iams carry canned?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jordie said:


> Yes this was befor I knew that canned was good for them.
> I will shortly be getting her canned. Does Iams carry canned?


I recommend going with what I mentioned in the first post....Friskies Pate or Sheba Original Pate, There's a lot of reasons to get the Pate variety. 
I don't think to many people here would think the IAMS is a good food, wet or dry,
and its very expensive!
There's various threads about Cats and "Kidneys" and Cats and "Liver" problems
Some of these really go into the food and care...these are very informative!
Since Jordie is a Senior Citizen, I know you want to take the best care of her you can!
If you look under "forums" you'll see Health and Nutrition, great place to start!
Sharon.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Jordie sounds like a very special kitty.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes she is. 
I will look under health and nutrition tomorrow going to bed.
lol I can't stay up any longer goodnight one and all


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

*Jordie is so funny*

Jordie is Decalwed, and was before I got her. Well she doesn't know that she's declawed and she tries to claw on my furniture. I laugh because she can't do any damage but it also makes me sad that she can't sharpen her claws as they are supposed to.
Jordie never ceases to amaze me. She follows me around the house she greets me at the door and just wants all my attention all the time.:catsm She has the cutest lil yawn. She stretches she plays.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beep is also declawed, and every morning she scratches at the cat tree, without fail. She also follows my husband around everywhere he goes, like a little puppy. The other two aren't quite like that, but Beep is more like a dog than a cat, I just love it.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

YEah Jordie is much like a dog, on ly thing is she doesn't like dogs. lol. Neither one is going to get hurt though


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so sweet! I hope Jordies appointment goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------

